# Green onion sausage & oysters ABT's



## nola saints smoker (Apr 5, 2010)

My first attemps at ABT's. I actually did twelve, however there were only two left by the time I grabbed my camera.

These were stuffed with green onion sausage and oysters mix.  They were excellent.


----------



## bbally (Apr 5, 2010)

looks good hope you have the stuff to make more.


----------



## meateater (Apr 5, 2010)

Interesting choice of stuffings.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 5, 2010)

nice twist,  Id eat a few of those for sure.


----------



## roller (Apr 5, 2010)

Very interesting combo did you take the gook out of the oysters? They look good !


----------



## roller (Apr 5, 2010)

Did you make the large sausage? What kind is it ?


----------



## eman (Apr 5, 2010)

Mandas green onion ,maybe???


----------



## scpatterson (Apr 5, 2010)

never thought of oysters before...Good idea. Could you taste the oysters??


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 5, 2010)

I didn't ever think of oysters either there chris so now I guess I'll have to fine some and make some Abt's. Like I need a reason to make them.


----------



## fired up (Apr 5, 2010)

That is what I am talking about! Very Cool!


----------



## nola saints smoker (Apr 5, 2010)

I cooked the green onion sausage and the oysters together for about 8 min. I cut up the oysters and then suffed the japs.  The gook stayed in as that is where the flavor lies.  Between the taste of the sausage and japs, there was a small taste of the oysters. All the flavors together were great.
Eman, the green onion sausage came from Vinny's, which is a local meat market.  It's fantastic.


----------



## caveman (Apr 5, 2010)

I am looking for you to stuff some crawdads next.  Great combo on the ABT's.


----------



## nola saints smoker (Apr 5, 2010)

Crawfish season is beginning to pick up with the weather warming. I ate some for Good Friday and we had a couple of pounds left over but didn't think about stuffing them in the ABT's. Next week that will be on the menu.


----------

